# Apprentice aptitude test in local 701 Illinois



## Aaron4686 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey I was there with ya! Yeah I thought it was a little hard, but hopefully we're good.


----------



## Farmer08 (Dec 1, 2008)

*question*

Hey im about to go take the test here pretty soon actually. Wednesday to be exact. Can anyone tell me what to expect. and does anyone know the number of people testing by any chance. get back to me.. thanx


----------

